# local enforcement



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

I know Osha is the authority to inforce work place safety.But they are almost worthless unless someone is severely injured. My question is do your local authorities have any construction safety regs that are enforced,like no temp lighting and unsafe ladder conditions,seems some jobs are run like the whole job is manned by illegals.I beleive the local townships should have a safety inspector,give it to the fire inspector to do,or cross train the building guys.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Who is going to pay these guys to perform safety inspections?


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

celtic its kinda like our illegal alien problem the federal government droppped the ball and now some people want local police to enforce federal regs and are moving to change it! Osha has can't be everywhere,but local officals are in and out of projects,and if they see something can't enforce it because it's not in their scope of work. Maybe your fortunate to only work on projects that are well run but here in Nj I have worked on Union and Non union projects that have slid on safety.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I remember seeing a (M)OSHA inspection... once (or maybe twice).


----------



## billsnuff (Dec 29, 2007)

It's true OSHA can't be everywhere, but each state has a web site where a complaint can be filed........just let you conscience be your guide, because they will show up. Once on site, it's anything they see while investigating the complaint, not just the complaint.


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> I remember seeing a (M)OSHA inspection... once (or maybe twice).


 
I've heard of OSHA.:jester:


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

Now as to the issue of illegals, all we need is the continuing downward spiral of our economy to spur what I would call "civil unrest" amongst the citizenry.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

TIME FOR A TEA PARTY....... Oops wrong catagory.

Osha: If you have real concerens, call their 800 #. No need for a big stink just a heads up.
The do respond to ALL complaints.

When The GC starts to put in lights and clean up...You know they're on the way. They call first,to let them know their comming.

Protect yourself. These GCs' (most) could care less about you.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

> These GCs' (most) could care less about you


In a round about way they do care due to OSHA fines and insurance requirements. Most jobs I am involved in these days the GC's have cracked down due to the reasons I have listed.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> In a round about way they do care due to OSHA fines and insurance requirements. Most jobs I am involved in these days the GC's have cracked down due to the reasons I have listed.


I have seen the same thing. The larger builders we work for have safety inspections/inspectors.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah almost to the point of being a PIA....But you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Local enforcement*

OSHA comes through N Idaho every few months and they write a lot of busy in fines. Mostly residential roofers, siding, painters, and builders. They will stay in area and work the contractors for maybe a week.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't push us so fast. We just started having electrical inspections around my area. And building permits. Now you want safety inspections on the job site? What's next? :no:


----------

